# scrapbooking, cardmaking, jewellery making infact anything arty and crafty!!!!!!



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

hello people i know we have a card making thread but thought i would expand it a bit, i have way overbought on things too to the tune of £2000 and have way too much stuff to be able to keep it in megans bedroom any more, so have had a major sort oyut and just keeping things i really use, i have everything from beads, hemmamite magnets, everything to do jewellry making! card blanks, toppers ready made crads to make your own toppers, scissors tools, stamps punches way way too much to list if any one does require anything please im me like i say you never know i probably have it sat there a lot of the stuff is unused too, i also have a nearly new desk what i used for the catfting things if anyone requires any piccys etc or just to ask if i have something im selling most of it for next to nothing!!!!!!!! just desepratley need the space so its gota go quick quick quick! xxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ooohhh dont talk to me about it i know what you mean.i make cards and anything i see that i like i must have...

happy crafting

hayley


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello Kee888 .

I have sent you an IM .*_


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey ladies.

I have just started to make my own cards and need a bit of inspiration. Can you recommend any good websites or books for me to have a look at? Been looking at the do crafts website. Also was wondering about using brads. Is there a neat way to cover the inside of cards once you have used them?
Websites are really good but can't find out really simple things (or that may just be me) !!!!!  

Love Noodlez.xx


----------

